# Which Finnex light would best for 46 Gallow Bow Front



## Goldchair708 (Nov 15, 2015)

Which finnex light would be best for this tank?

1.Finnex Ray2
2.Finnex Planted+ 24/7
3.Finnex FugeRay Planted+

Plants that will be in Tank:[/U]
2 Java Ferns
1 Ruffle Amazon Sword
3 Bronze Crypt Wendtii
3 stems of Green Cabomba
3 stems of Water Wisteria
3 stems of Green Ludwigia
3 stems of Narrow Leaf Hygrophila
3 stems of Green Temple Plant
4 floating plants - Water Lettuce

46 Gallon Bow Front
MARINELAND Penguin 350B Power Filter
MARINELAND Penguin 200 Power Filter
Beamworks LED 36" 2600 Timer 6500K 42x 1W 2600 Lumen
(Looking to purchase Finnex Ray2 Aquarium )
Flourite Aquarium Plant Substrate
Premium AQUATEK CO2 Regulator with Integrated COOL TOUCH Solenoid (Runs from 9am to 9pm, 2 bubbles a second)
10 gallon CO2 tank
ISTA CO2 Indicator Drop Checker 
50 Osmocote© Plus Aquarium Plant Fertilizer Root Tabs
Seachem Flourish 
Plants so far: Luffy Giant Marimo Moss Ball, Anubias Nana Petite, Sword, and Water Sprite. Just ordered a planted package from eBay. Trying to start off simple to see if I can even grow plants.


----------



## MiaGirl (Nov 8, 2015)

How tall is your tank, I have the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 and I love it, my tank is 30" high with about 2.5 " of substrate. I don't run co2 and all my plants are doing great, I am growing most of the plants you mentioned, swords, crypts, wisteria etc. and they all look great, growth is slow but that is not important to me and most importantly I'm not having any algae problems.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

If your going with Finnex I would go with the planted plus 24/7. As far as algea is concerned it is more of a matter of excess nutriments. Excess lighting can contribute to it but if your doing water changes you should be able to keep things in check.


----------

